# 1st attempt - Chicken Fattie



## ozziebbq (Jan 16, 2010)

I've been lurking here for the past few weeks (got a lil 'Smokey Joe' for Xmas) trying to learn as much as I can from all you knowlegeable folk. I'm learing quikcly that my poor lil Smokey Joe Weber is too small to do anything too adventurous with but these Fatties that you guys do just looked too good not to have a go at! 

My wife and I decided to make a run at doing a Chicken Fattie tonight for dinner. It looked fantastic, the aroma was amazing and the flavour just delicious. Unfortunately the chicken was a little dry so next time we'll mince up some thigh meat rather than breasts and possibly reduce the cooking time a little.

Ckicken Breast minced, Mozzarella and Colby Cheese, Baby Spinach, Rocket, Onion, Shallots, Capsicum (Green Pepper), Diced Tomato, Parsley, Salt Pepper and Tuscun Seasoning.






Ready to roll!






'Lil Smokey Joe' a little too 'lil' perhaps
	

	
	
		
		



		
			











Done. End result? Yummm!!!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 16, 2010)

We all know it's not the size that counts, it's what you do with it that's important.  That fattie looks great.  Gotta give you some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your very successful 1st attempt.

You might consider brining your chicken breast before putting it in, that'll help with some moisture, although, using thigh meat is a good answer as well.


----------



## elde (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a great looking and very creative fattie - but remember you cook to temperature not for time.  You want your fattie (or anything else on your smoker) to be properly done for safety's sake.  

Next to your knives, a good instant read thermometer is a cook's best friend.  And you don't need one of those big bucks thermapens, a $20 digital or $10 analog from your local kitchen supply place will do just fine.

Thigh meat and/or brining are great solutions, and if you spice your brine it's a good way to bring more flavor to the party.  You might also consider a nice home made sauce as well.  (I prefer home made because you can make 'em flavorful, but a bit more delicate than store bought stuff so as to not overwhelm your food.)


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks pretty good but that is one of the unfortunate things about turkey and chicken fatties, they have a tendency to dry out on you.
One great solution I have found is to mix in a little ground sausage with the poultry meat before making the fattie, that bit of extra fat makes a difference.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks like a winner.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That looks delicious.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

First off nice fattie and chicken does tend to dry out alot of the times. Would you do us a favor and stop into Roll Call and tell us alittle about you and your equipment and then we can give you the welcome we like to give to new members. Now did you have a probe thermo meter to tell when to put it and what temp did you pull it.???


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## ozziebbq (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments and tips offered.  We sliced up the leftover and made toasted sandwiches for lunch the following day.  My wife is still raving about the flavour 3 days later so I will definitely be trying another one soon!

No thermometer at all unfortunately.  Just pulled it when it looked done.  This too probably has a lot to do with the chicken being a bit dry.  I'll be heading out to the shops this weekend to pick one up though. 

Thanks again.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking great, especially for a first attempt.  I'm sure we'll be seeing you upgrade your rig and have a monster brisket on there soon enough.


----------



## ozziebbq (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha, yup.  I'm already researching an upgrade!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice, never thought of making one out of anything other than sausage.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 20, 2010)

Not a bad looking fattie. awesome job my friend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How did you grind and season the chciken? Did you make sausage first?


----------



## yount (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow that looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a great 1st


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a great looking fattie. I like the flavor combos a lot. 
That thermometer is going to be your best friend real soon 
Points on a great job


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks yummy.  Reminds me of a dish I make once in a while "pollo relanno",  which is a chile stuffed with cheese wrapped with chicken then breaded.  I think trade in the breading for bacon and the oven for the smoker it would be good.  Your dish is inspiring and has me thinkin!


----------



## ozziebbq (Jan 21, 2010)

I minced 5 chicken breasts up in a food processor. Seasoning was just a bit of salt and pepper and little bit of some Tuscon Seasoning stuff that was in the pantry.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2010)

Great Looking  *fattie,  *Looks Delicious...


----------



## gene111 (Jan 21, 2010)

looks good!


----------

